# Decided to post this here now | All WCA event discord servers!



## CornerTwisted (Oct 9, 2022)

OH solvers: https://discord.gg/pBsyp9W6uf 
BLD solvers: https://discord.gg/SrSfJpGaGR 
2x2 solvers: https://discord.gg/nUg4PqWVgm 
4x4+ solvers: https://discord.gg/u2KNSQWSbE 
Skewb solvers: https://discord.gg/yWKexcFGC7 
Square-1 solvers: https://discord.gg/Dy8523f4qc 
Pyraminx solvers: https://discord.gg/nzbx5kcUUy 
Clock solvers: https://discord.gg/KFKFS3bMyX 
Megaminx solvers: https://discord.gg/D2RrNne5k7


----------



## gsingh (Oct 10, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> OH solvers: https://discord.gg/pBsyp9W6uf
> BLD solvers: https://discord.gg/SrSfJpGaGR
> 2x2 solvers: https://discord.gg/nUg4PqWVgm
> 4x4+ solvers: https://discord.gg/u2KNSQWSbE
> ...


Ok but what about 3x3?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 10, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Ok but what about 3x3?


What's that?


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 10, 2022)

thx


----------



## Super High Thomas (Oct 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> What's that?


9


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2022)

Is there 5bld in your discord?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes, but our bigBLD community is just starting to sprout!


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 30, 2022)

Can everyone join or just fast people?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Can everyone join or just fast people?


Anyone can join but literally everyone is fast lol


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Anyone can join but literally everyone is fast lol


I average just sub 30 on 3×3


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 6, 2022)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





3x3 Solvers


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 6, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> ...


I didn't know only 24 people solved 3x3.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 6, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I didn't know only 24 people solved 3x3.


What it is, is that only 24 people have discord. Lol


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

I cant because I’m not 13 yet


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I didn't know only 24 people solved 3x3.


If you joined, it would be 25.


----------

